# Why Do We Pray



## japjisahib04 (Oct 22, 2007)

seeker07 said:


> You have not made me a perfect person but YOU alone are Perfect; He is the All-powerful Cause of causes and this drama belongs to the Lord; He performs it, and He watches over it. The Lord is kind and compassionate to all beings and creatures; His Protecting Hand is over all. He is the Treasure of Excellence, the Lord of the Universe; through the Guru, He acts.
> “Where is that Guru thru. Whom you act?Whatever You do, O True Lord - that is what happens, so why should we grieve? ..……..Amen.


 
It is a part of play staged by Him, we all are merely players and as such wisdom and blessing are accorded to each individual as per the part.

A very good write up, quite impressed. But there is no escape but to pray for His grace. Guru Nanak in Japji sahib has clearly indicated, 'moh kai bolan boliye jit sun dharai piyar - amrit vella sach nao vadhyaei veechar - Along with good thoughts and deeds, Guru Nanak advises his devotees that in the beginning as a training to awake in the ambrosial hours of the morning, mediate on Ek-Ong-kar- God who is TRUTH, sing His praises instead of hollow rituals and be good human being. As Gurbani tells us nirban keertan GAVOH KARTAI KA NIMAKH SIMRAN JIT CHUTAI. Gurbani has given its judgement, 'tat gian amrit har naam, uthat baithat har har dhiyah andin sukrit kariyeh, simro SImar simar sukh pavoh. 

And then you cannot put a price tag in exchange for good deeds or bhaghati. Gurbani tells us ghaal na mileo save na mileo. mileo aaye achinta. You never know in which stage you have reached.
Regards Sahni Mohinder


----------



## Sikh80 (Oct 25, 2007)

Respected Sir,
Thank you very much for your kind reply and guidance.As stated by you everything depends on HIS grace and the destiny that has been ordered/written for us. I may sound very negative when I state that Guru Sahibaans have used the word Naam /sabad as if it is always present with us or have been realised by the seeker. However, this is not the case with us or atleast with me. We have to seek 'Naam' or word of 'sabad'. This would happen with HIs grace/nadar or 'mehr'.How to invoke this would again be a mystry.?How to please the one whom we yet do not appreciate.

At many places in Gurbani we get an idea that it is not to be assumed that we would get it or not even after doing everything that is prescribed. Yes we do get peace of mind by practice of Simran of 'waheguru'.There is no guarantee or an assurance of getting at the naam' or 'sabad'. Mind has its own doubts in this regard.

I shall take your advice and will try to focus on the simran in early hours as early as possible. In any case HE is beyond comprehension.

It is for the intellect to have a flight and try to establish the identity of self with the super soul.It ,again, is dependent upon HIS grace. The understanding and appreciation is quite important to have a 'devotion' for HIM and 'fear' of the Almighty culminating in love for HIM.There are few missing links in between. irrespective of these I would continue that have been stated above by your goodself.
One has to fight one's Mahabharat onself.Thanks again for your kindness.

Kind regards.


----------



## japjisahib04 (Oct 25, 2007)

seeker07 said:


> Respected Sir,
> Thank you very much for your kind reply and guidance.As stated by you everything depends on HIS grace and the destiny that has been ordered/written for us. I may sound very negative when I state that Guru Sahibaans have used the word Naam /sabad as if it is always present with us or have been realised by the seeker. However, this is not the case with us or atleast with me. We have to seek 'Naam' or word of 'sabad'. This would happen with HIs grace/nadar or 'mehr'.How to invoke this would again be a mystry.?How to please the one whom we yet do not appreciate.
> 
> At many places in Gurbani we get an idea that it is not to be assumed that we would get it or not even after doing everything that is prescribed. Yes we do get peace of mind by practice of Simran of 'waheguru'.There is no guarantee or an assurance of getting at the naam' or 'sabad'. Mind has its own doubts in this regard. Kind regards.


 
You have raised doubt that there is no assurance or guarantee of getting at the naam as mind has it own doubts. Hee I would like you to read the next line of that pankti wherein Guru Nanak declares that once we surrender to His Will, he not only stands witness but guarantees that once we start taking care of our amrit velya, mediate on His Holy Name and sing His prace in addition to being a good human beings, filth is washed and mind becomes pure. He clearly states. nanak aavai janiey sabh aapai sachiar. Jap is churning Naam. Churning in going into the repetition and listen to the wisdom of waheguru.

Further to take the flight, it is the love and love only which will invite His grace.
Regards sahni mohinder


----------



## Sikh80 (Oct 25, 2007)

_


japjisahib04 said:



			You have raised doubt that there is no assurance or guarantee of getting at the naam as mind has it own doubts. Hee I would like you to read the next line of that pankti wherein Guru Nanak declares that once we surrender to His Will, he not only stands witness but guarantees that once we start taking care of our amrit velya, mediate on His Holy Name and sing His prace in addition to being a good human beings, filth is washed and mind becomes pure. He clearly states. nanak aavai janiey sabh aapai sachiar. Jap is churning Naam. Churning in going into the repetition and listen to the wisdom of waheguru.
		
Click to expand...

_


japjisahib04 said:


> Respected Sir,
> Again very kind of you to have replied me so quickly.I shall be garteful if you can kindly quote the line of Gurbani wherein it has been By Guru Nanak ji as to the guarantee.
> It is true that I am not clear and I am only trying to be clear about that I am doing.In the above post you have also used 'naam' instead of Name of Lord.Kindly illumine. When I see'naam' I presume it is the holy 'Sabad' or something of the nature and when I see 'name' I read it as the name of the God.Kindly explain in which context have you used the 'naam'
> Sorry for mistakes
> Warm Regards


----------



## japjisahib04 (Oct 25, 2007)

seeker07 said:


> japjisahib04 said:
> 
> 
> > .I shall be garteful if you can kindly quote the line of Gurbani wherein it has been By Guru Nanak ji as to the guarantee. It is true that I am not clear and I am only trying to be clear about that I am doing.In the above post you have also used 'naam' instead of Name of Lord.Kindly illumine. When I see'naam' I presume it is the holy 'Sabad' or something of the nature and when I see 'name' I read it as the name of the God.Kindly explain in which context have you used the 'naam' Sorry for mistakes.Warm Regards
> ...


----------



## Sikh80 (Oct 25, 2007)

Respected Sir,

Once more I thank you for your valuable citations. Yes sir, we can think of by constant practice of simran /jaap and by becoming a good human being, it is the prerogative of sikhs only.Sangat is also one of the place wherein Guru sahibaans have indicated that one can meet HIM and come face to face with HIM.

sqsMgiq mih ibswsu hoie hir jIvq mrq sMgwrI ]3] (401-16, Awsw, mÚ 5)
In the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation, this faith is established, that the Lord is with us, in life and in death. ||3||


I have reproduced one entry to this regard.There would be other as well in Gurbani.

Yes, I visited Gurdwara sahib yesterday on reading your post and had my evening prayers with sangat.It was an elating experience. Today,I got up at 4 a.m. and did as per told by your good self. I shall make it a practice. I missed some part of my life. But it is never too late.I thank you for advising me at most oppurtune time.It is about 6.20a.m here.Wishing You a Good day,Sir.


Regards


----------



## Sikh80 (Oct 31, 2007)

This is simple question that I have put to respected sangat.I shall be very grateful as to why do we really pray. What are we asking for?Is it something that HE will give us by sheer asking.? 
Will it not be as per pre-ordained destiny of ours that let us have that we have?Will the making prayers change the situation/scenario.?
Lord knows our Hearts and gives us that is best for us.But still we pray.
Kindly guide.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Oct 31, 2007)

source: http://www.gurmat.info/sms/smssikhism/prayers/


[SIZE=-1]Prayer in one or the other form has been performed since the most primitive times. Human beings used to please God or gods by offering sacrifices accompanied by the singing of praises to obtain certain favors from them.[/SIZE] 

[SIZE=-1]Ardas is a supplication or humble request. It is a supplicatory prayer of the Sikhs. It is not only a kind of worship, but is also an invisible emanation of most powerful form of energy that one can generate spiritually. Sikh prayer for Sarbat Da Bhala is recited at beginning or closing of a service or an important task.[/SIZE] 

[SIZE=-1]Prayer is a personal talk with God from the inward depth of heart. It is earnest opening of heart before God for receiving His boons. It is a worshipful address to God, whether aloud or silent in one’s thoughts. True prayer is pure adoration and dedication. It has no ulterior motive.[/SIZE] 

*[SIZE=-1]Styles and times of prayer[/SIZE]* 

[SIZE=-1]It can be individual, family or congregational prayer. It can be vocal or silent in the heart. It can be performed everywhere and at all the times. There is no prescribed posture, time or the place but it must be performed from core of the heart with full devotion. Generally, devotees pray to God with closed eyes and with folded hands. They concentrate their attention, mind and soul on the Supreme Soul.[/SIZE] 

[SIZE=-1]Although words in the prayer are almost the same but the feelings of individual participants cannot be weighed or measured. Depth of emotions can not be probed. In a congregation full of worshippers, the identical words which have deep meanings, will affect different people in different ways. Who is to say what and with what intention, each feels deep inside. The religious impulse which is carried out in the secret depths of the human heart, between one individual and Akal Purakh, in the end is a very private and personal matter.[/SIZE] 

[SIZE=-1]The individual prayer is normally performed in homes and the congregational prayer is performed in Gurdwaras. Sikhism stresses upon both types of prayers. It is essential for the individual to attend holy company (Sangat) of the Gurmukhs and join the congregational prayer in the Gurdwara. [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=-1]Forms[/SIZE]* 

[SIZE=-1]Generally, the individuals pray for physical health, material needs, welfare of the family, universal prosperity or for attainment of spirituality. Human beings pray to God for relief from the physical and worldly pains. Prayer for fulfillment of worldly desires defeats its own purpose. It can be in the form of thanks giving to the Almighty for His gifts and boons, adoration, praise or a petition. [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=-1]What do the Sikhs pray for ?[/SIZE]* 

[SIZE=-1]The Sikhs pray for peace and prosperity of the universe as a whole and not just for a particular sect or group of people. It is for “_Sarbat Da Bhala_”. It is a prayer for asking the boon of spirituality and unity with the God Almighty. Sikh Ardas is also a summary of the suppression, oppression, tyranny and religious bigotry committed upon the Sikhs by the unjust rulers. It is a narration of the story of martyrs who preferred to sacrifice their lives than to flicker from their faith. [/SIZE]


[SIZE=-1]Prayer cleans the heart and is a direct connecting link between man and God. It gives a devotee the dynamic power to achieve harmonious assembly of body, mind and spirit to shun _Haumai_ and link with the inexhaustible motive power that spins the universe.[/SIZE] 



[SIZE=-1]Guru Arjan Dev says,[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]“By praying to the Guru, no obstacle befalls the devotee.”[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]ibGnu n koaU lwgqw gur pih Ardwis ][/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1](816-17)[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]It is believed in Sikhism that[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]“the prayer of a person before God never goes in vain.”[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]ibrQI kdy n hoveI jn kI Ardwis ][/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1](819)[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]Whatever we ask, we receive from God because we are doing the things that are pleasing in His eyes. The things we ask and yet we do not receive because we are asking for a wrong purpose and for sensual pleasures.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]“What ever I ask of my God, He blesses me with the same exactly.”[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]jo mwgih Twkur Apuny qy soeI soeI dyvY ][/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1](681)[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]“Even without one's speaking, the True Lord knows everything.”[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]ibnu boly bUJIAY sicAwr ] rhwau ][/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1](662)[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]Guru Nanak Dev says,[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]“Without our saying, everything is known to the Lord”.[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]ivxu boly jwxY sBu soie ] rhwau ][/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1](661)[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]​


*[SIZE=-1]Is the prayer of every person, fruitful ?[/SIZE]* 

[SIZE=-1]The prayer of a God loving, pure and true person is always heard and answered. The prayer from the core of the heart of a contented person is respected in the court of Almighty.[/SIZE] 



[SIZE=-1]Sikhs conclude their daily prayer with the plea: [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]“Nanak, may the glorious Name be ever in ascendancy and may all people prosper by Your grace.”[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]nwnk nwm cHVdI klw, qyry Bwxy srbq kw Blw ][/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1](Ardas)[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]Guru Arjan Dev says,[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]“God cures all pains; He Gives us comforts. He does not suffer any ills who prays with faith.”[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]qIny qwp invwrxhwrw duK hMqw suK rwis ][/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]qw kau ibGnu n koaU lwgY jw kI pRB AwgY Ardwis ][/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1](714)[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]“To seek any thing except You is to invite the greatest sufferings;[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]Bless me with the boon of Thy Name and so that I may feel contended and my mind’s hunger be satisfied.”[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]ivxu quDu horu ij mMgxw isir duKw kY duK ][/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]dyih nwmu sMqoKIAw auqrY mn kI BuK ][/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1](958)[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]Guru Arjan Dev Ji says,[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]“Make supplication before Him who is the bestower of bliss and the destroyer of dread. He, to whom the Merciful Master shows His mercy, has his affairs adjusted forthwith.”[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]suKdwqw BY BMjno iqsu AwgY kir Ardwis ][/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]imhr kry ijsu imhrvwnu qW kwrju AwvY rwis ][/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1](44)[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]“Joining both the hands, I make a supplication before Thee, O’ my Lord. If You will, then alone I will be embellished.”[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]duie kr joiV krau Ardwis ][/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]quDu BwvY qw Awxih rwis ][/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1](736)[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]“Kirat the minstrel, makes a supplication, O’ Guru Ram Das, keep me ever under Your protection.”[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]iek Ardwis Bwt kIriq kI gur rwmdws rwKhu srxweI ][/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1](1406)[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]“Without being told, the Lord knows everything, so before whom else should we make a supplication.”[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]ivxu boilAw sBu ikCu jwxdw iksu AwgY kIcY Ardwis ][/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1](1420)[/SIZE]​


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 31, 2007)

"As you think, so you become". 
What is the good of worshipping God?
Maulana Rumi said that "My inner self is so much overflooded 
with my Master that I have forgotten who I am. I am no more". 
God is manifested in Him. 


He is also within us, but is not manifest. With just a little thought of His, He gives us a boost to rise above body consciousness. We are given some capital, something to start with, of seeing and hearing God.

Render unto Him all that belongs to Him, 
And make His Will thine own. 
In return He showers His blessings manifold, 
0 Nanak! He is ever so merciful. 
He who has Him as his boon companion, 
He stands in need of naught? 
Gaudi Mehla 5


Once a certain king intended to go abroad. He inquired of his queens as to what gift each of them would like him to bring for them from the foreign lands. One of them asked for costly jewels, another for rich apparel and still another for cosmetics. Some asked for fineries and others for delicacies, etc. The youngest of them, who loved the king most, requested his early return so that she would not have to languish long in his absence. The king on his return sent the various gifts to his other queens and himself went to the palace of the youngest and was highly pleased that there was someone who loved him the most, much more than his riches and wealth. The queen too thanked God for her good fortune that her husband was with her and that she needed nothing else. The rest of the queens, though each one of them had got what she wanted, had not the good fortune to claim their husband's attention. All their riches and gifts availed them not without their beloved. 

In exactly the same way we, through shortsightedness, ask from God or Guru for trinkets of no consequence and not Him and His Saving Grace, and like the different queens in the parable, suffer most the pangs of separation. All the riches of the world fail to give the least satisfaction. On the contrary, these things distract us from the Truth and make us more miserable. If we could but win His Grace we would then be in want no more. All His riches come to us automatically, without asking. Even if they are denied for one reason or another, it matters not, for without Him and His love they are dirty trash.

All riches and fineries befit him who has won Him, 
And even without them, what care if he were to live in poverty? 
Shalok M.5

What may I ask for and repeat unto Thee except 
That I hunger and thirst for Thy sight; 
It is through the Word of the Master that
one reaches Truth, Nanak, therefore, prays for this alone.
Suhi M.1

I have just one submission and listen ye to that, 
Certainly Thou art great, compassionate, and immaculate? 
Tilang M.1


----------



## Sikh80 (Nov 1, 2007)

Respected Begum ji and Soul_jyo ji.

I am grateful for such a nice explanation of the prayer that is a sort of establishing a personal commuinion and overcoming Ego that we practice Ardas.Thanks for the beautiful quotes of SGGS ji .

I am deeply moved by the pains that you have undertaken for the illeterate who does not understand that prayers are form of a worship and service to the creator.

Again grateful.

For the sake of completing the article I am posting the next page of the Article cited by Soul_jyot ji.
I could not locate the Ardas format as prescribed by SGPC.I shall post the same as and when I come across.


*[SIZE=-1]Ardas starts with ‘Pritham Bhagauti Simar Kai’[/SIZE]* 
[SIZE=-1]Ardas starts with ‘_Var Sri Bhagauti Ji Ki_’ (Chandi Var- It comes after Chandi Charitar at p-119 of first part of Dasam Granth). It was originally composed by Guru Gobind Singh Ji. The word _Bhagauti_ in the start of Ardas has been used as _Kharag_ and _Akal Purkh_ both. [/SIZE]
*[SIZE=-1]Sacrifices made by the Sikhs are recalled daily in Ardas (Sikh prayer)[/SIZE]* 
[SIZE=-1]In their daily Ardas, the Sikhs remember and respect the sacrifices made by their great Gurus. The sacrifices of the brave Sikhs who offered themselves for martyrdom to upkeep their religion and righteousness are recalled.[/SIZE] 

[SIZE=-1]The Sikhs pray,[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]“Five beloved ones, four princes (_Sahibzade_), forty redeemed ones, those who have remained steadfast in suffering, those who kept constant remembrance of Waheguru, those who renounced the sensuous pleasures, those who have constantly lived in the Divine presence, shared earnings, expressed magnanimity, have preserved in their fight in the cause of justice, turned a blind eye to the faults and failings of others and did not falter, concentrate your minds on the struggle and achievements of those, O, revered members of the order of the Khalsa and say: 'Waheguru'. [/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]The Singhs of both the sexes who courted martyrdom in the cause of religion and underwent unspeakable sufferings of being dismembered alive bit by bit , cut to pieces, scalped alive, broken on the rotating spiked wheels, sawed alive into two pieces and boiled alive and those who made sacrifices in the service of the centers of the Sikh religion, the Gurdwaras, but never wavered in their faith and remained steadfast in the cause of Sikhism to the last hair of their body and to their last breath O, revered members of the Khalsa Order, concentrate your minds on the glorious deeds of those, and utter, glory to Waheguru.”[/SIZE]​*[SIZE=-1]Pray for gifts of virtues[/SIZE]* 

[SIZE=-1]The Sikhs pray for gift of the Sikh faith, the gift of the un-trimmed hair, the gift of the discipline of their faith , the gift of wisdom, the gift of trust, the gift of confidence, above all the gift of meditation on the Divine Name and bath in the holy pool of Amritsar. [/SIZE]
*[SIZE=-1]Ardas for humility, high wisdom and Sarbat Da Bhala[/SIZE]* 
[SIZE=-1]Sikh Ardas is for universal welfare. It creates self confidence. The Sikhs pray for humility and high wisdom to serve the humanity and recite the Name of Almighty God.[/SIZE] 
*[SIZE=-1]Power of prayer[/SIZE]* 

[SIZE=-1]The creatures pray to the Creator. If the prayer is said from core of the heart and with full confidence, it is heard by the Almighty. It is heard if the pleader is sincere in approach, inclination and motives.[/SIZE] _[SIZE=-1]Dandaut bandan anik var sarab kala samrath,[/SIZE]_ ​
[SIZE=-1]_Dolan te rakho prabhu Nanak de kar hath_.[/SIZE] ​
[SIZE=-1](256 M5)[/SIZE]​_[SIZE=-1]Tu Thakar tum pai ardas[/SIZE]_ ​
_[SIZE=-1]jio pind sabh teri raas[/SIZE]_ ​
[SIZE=-1](208 Gauri Sukhmani M5)[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]_Tudh aage ardas hamari jio pind sabh tera_.[/SIZE] ​
[SIZE=-1](383 Asa m5)[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]_Dui kar jor karo ardas tudh bhavai tan ane ras_.[/SIZE] ​
[SIZE=-1](727 Suhi M 5)[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]Guru Gobind Singh had full faith in God. He prayed confidently before Almighty when he said,[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]“If one hundred twenty five thousand come to fight with me, I will win over them.” [/SIZE]​
[SIZE=-1]“Savaa laakh se ek laraon” [/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]In the Sikh prayer, Divine grace and past sufferings and glories of the community are recalled. [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]“This prayer first evolved during the eighteenth century, has since undergone occasional minor amendments.”[/SIZE] ​
[SIZE=-1](P260- World religions by Geoffery Parrinder)[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]It ends with the famous proclamation;[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]“_Raj Karega Khalsa_ (Khalsa shall rule).”[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]After every Ardas, the Sikhs remind themselves of the perpetual authority of Guru Granth Sahib by reciting: [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]AwigAw BeI Akwl kI qbI clwiea pMQ ][/SIZE] ​
[SIZE=-1]sB isKn ko hukm hY gurU mwina gRMQ ][/SIZE] ​
[SIZE=-1]gurU gRMQ jI mwina pRgt gurW kI dyh ][/SIZE] ​
[SIZE=-1]jwkw ihrdw suD hY Koj Sbd mYN lyh ][/SIZE] ​
_[SIZE=-1]Agya Bhai Akal ki tabhi chalayo Panth,[/SIZE]_ ​
[SIZE=-1]_Sab Sikhan ko hukam hai Guru manyo Granth_.[/SIZE] ​
_[SIZE=-1]Guru Granth ko Manyo pargat Guran ki deh [/SIZE]_​
_[SIZE=-1]Jo Prabhu ko milna chahe khoj sabad men leh[/SIZE]_ ​
[SIZE=-1](g. igAwn isMG, qvwrIK gurU Kwls)[/SIZE] ​
[SIZE=-1](Tawarikh Guru Khalsa by Giani Gian Singh Part-1, p-1142) (See Reht Nama Bhai Prahlad Singh)[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]rwj krygw Kwlsw AwkI rihh n koie ][/SIZE] ​
[SIZE=-1]Kwr hoie sB imlYNgy bcih Srn jo hoie ][/SIZE] ​
_[SIZE=-1]Raj karega khalsa Aaki rahe na koe,[/SIZE]_ ​
[SIZE=-1]_Khawar hoe sabh milainge bacheh sharan jo hoe_.[/SIZE] ​
[SIZE=-1](qnKwhnwmw BweI nMd lwl)[/SIZE] ​
[SIZE=-1](Tankhah Nama Bhai Nand Lal)[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]Meaning thereby: [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]“Under orders of the Immortal Being, The Panth was started [/SIZE]​
[SIZE=-1]All the Sikhs are ordained to accept the Granth as their Guru; [/SIZE]​
[SIZE=-1]Accept Guru Granth Sahib as living Guru for all ages to come. [/SIZE]​
[SIZE=-1]Whosoever is desirous of seeking communion with God, [/SIZE]​
[SIZE=-1]let him search through the hymns of Guru Granth Sahib.[/SIZE] ​
[SIZE=-1]The Khalsa shall rule, and its opponents will be no more. [/SIZE]​
[SIZE=-1]Those separated will unite, and all the devotees shall be saved.”[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]For more reading,[/SIZE] 

[SIZE=-1]Ardas as given in Sikh Rehat Maryada published by Shiromani Gurdwara Parbandhak Committee (Amritsar).[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=-1]Hymn of Sikh Patriotism [/SIZE]*[SIZE=-1]“Grant me this boon O God,[/SIZE] ​
[SIZE=-1]May I never refrain from righteous deeds.[/SIZE] ​
[SIZE=-1]May I fight fearlessly all the foes in the battle of life,[/SIZE] ​
[SIZE=-1]With the courage of faith to achieve victory.[/SIZE] ​
[SIZE=-1]May my mind be enshrined by your teachings,[/SIZE] ​
[SIZE=-1]May my highest ambition be to sing your praises,[/SIZE] ​
[SIZE=-1]And when this mortal life embraces its end,[/SIZE] ​
[SIZE=-1]May I die fighting in the thick of battle field with limitless courage.”[/SIZE]​*[SIZE=-1]Edict (Hukamnama) for addition in the Ardas:[/SIZE]* 


[SIZE=-1]On partition of India, Punjab was divided into two parts in 1947. Many of the historical Gurdwaras went on to the list of Pakistan. Akal Takht enjoined upon the entire Khalsa Panth on January 25, 1952 to add the following lines to the Ardas:[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]“O Immortal Being, eternal helper of Thy Panth, benevolent Lord, bestow on the Khalsa the beneficence of unobstructed visit to and free management of Nankana Sahib and other shrines and places of the Guru from which the Panth has been separated.”[/SIZE]​


----------



## Sikh80 (Nov 4, 2007)

Rehat Maryada

This document is the Official Sikh Code of Conduct. There were a number of unsucessful attempts in the eighteenth century following the death of Guru Gobind Singh to produced an accurate portrayal of Sikh conduct and customs. These attempts were contradictory and inconsistent with many of the principles of the Gurus and were not accepted by the majority of Sikhs. Starting early this century in 1931 an attempt was made by the Shromani Gurdwara Parbandhak Committee (S.G.P.C.) to produce a modern standard Rehit. These efforts involved the greatest Sikh scholars and theologians of this century who worked to produce the current version. The document produced has been accepted as the official version which provides guidelines against which all Sikh individuals and communities around the world can measure themselves. The Reht Maryada is the only version authorized by the Akal Takht, the seat of supreme temporal authority for Sikhs. It's implementation has sucessfully achieved a high level of uniformity in the religious and social practices of Sikhism. *Click here for Contents* 

KIndly continue further as per the above link.


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 6, 2007)

click here > http://www.smcludhiana.com/Ardas.pps#1


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 20, 2007)

WE pray to thank HIM for everything that HE has given.We should not make prayers fro asking for worldly things. These are very small things.He will,ofcourse, give us all that we need. The paryer should be for asking that we should always remember HIM with every Breath. WE should pray for being at HIS feet all the time. We should pray for keeping us in that state which HE thinks is the best for us. He knows everthing and knows the best that we have and that we need.

I am posting a prayer that I like most.
Prayer 


Lord, make me an instrument of Your peace;
Where there is hatred, let me sow love;
Where there is injury, pardon;
Where there is doubt, faith;
Where there is despair, hope;
Where there is darkness, light;
And where there is sadness, joy.
O Divine Master, grant that I may not
Seek to be consoled as to console;
To be understood as to understand;
To be loved as to love;
For it is in giving that we receive,
It is in pardoning that we are pardoned,
And it is in dying that we are born to eternal life.
—A hymn by St Francis of Assisi,
favoured by New Agers


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 20, 2007)

_DLtd-


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 20, 2007)

Sabhni ChallaN MareeyaN
Karta Karey So Hoei.

When we pray, we condition ourselves with the focus in mind that what we're asking for, we want to have. It is a natural human disposition to give expression to thought and emotion.

click here > SikhSpectrum.com Monthly Psychology of Prayer


----------



## Sikh80 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Establishing a communication with Divine and prayers*

Communicating with DivinitySpirituality - Indiatimes


----------



## Sikh80 (Feb 23, 2008)

*  Accept action is a form of Prayer:  *
 The day we realize action is a form of prayer, we will never have to pray again simply because we shall be praying always  through our actions. This would mean we shall be surrendering all our acts, whether big or small, successful or unsuccessful  to the omnipotent and omnipresent Divine who has given us the opportunity to act.    

*  Meditate over the problem or challenge:  *
 No action is perfect. Every material action has its fallouts, problems and challenges. After praying through your actions the  whole day by surrendering your acts to the almighty - you will certainly have a few impediments that you would want to deal  with effectively. The impediments that have come your way can be resolved by meditating over them.  

 Sit quietly in a place  that assures complete peace till the time you have not got the answer. Meditate over the problem by just surrendering the  problem to God. Also let the thoughts related to your impending problem keep coming naturally to you. After a while you will  get a concrete direction and answer by the Divine. You also need to show patience and full faith in the whole exercise. 

*  Act on a Meditative Solution Indicator: *
 Now the solution provided to you through your meditative approach will make you skeptical about the solution. Especially, if  you are doing this for the first time. Therefore, please don’t hesitate to evaluate and circumspect the solution given to  you. To your surprise you will not only find the solution flawless but your evaluating it will help you get more involved in  it. This will help you to even come out with a micro level solution. Of course once you have tried and tested this method you  will never think of questioning it again. 

*  Implement the solution and surrender it to God : *
 Once you have acted and implemented the solution with full energy and honesty, completely surrender your act to God and this  time do not question the result. The result that you would get is what you shall deserve and not that you desire. Please  remember human accounts can go wrong, God’s accounts can never go wrong. This also means the result will depend upon the  intensity with which you surrendered you actions to God and with what honesty you executed it. 

*  Thanking God: *
 Now thank God for choosing you as a medium for executing what you executed so successfully and beautifully. 

 The more you do this entire act of praying - the more aware you become of yourself and the Divine powers.

compilation effort only 
Kindly refer site for queries.


----------



## Sikh80 (Feb 23, 2008)

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*The Science of         Prayer and Healing *
          [/FONT][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*Laurance Johnston, Ph.D.*​       [/FONT]                 
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Kindly Google out.
[/FONT]


----------



## Sikh80 (Feb 23, 2008)

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]

The Sciende of Prayer and Healing: Relevance to Physical Disability - part 2[/FONT]


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 21, 2008)

*A*ad ji/Namjap ji,

*O*ne of my friends approached me of-late and surprised me with the old question as to why do we pray. He placed before the same arguments that have been highlighted in thi s thread. 

*I*t was my question some time ago ,though I am satisfied but I would be grateful if you could advise me as to how should he be advised so that he may see better reason in your reasons.


*E*xpecting an *E*arly *R*esponse


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 21, 2008)

Pardon the repetition of a post from the thread How Should We Worship and Adore Him. 

Prayer is talking to God. Actually a conversation, because He listens and He answers us. We talk to Him at many levels. Depending on our need, depending on our level of spiritual development, depending on His blessing and mercy. This is the view that I share because it is simple and straightforward. It is also backed up by Gurbani. I am not sophisticated about these things and leave metaphysics to others. *

Chapter 5
Prayer

from Bandginama by Raghbir Singh. 

*_The prayer of a man of God is never fruitless.
birthi kade na havoi jan ki ardas

Guru Arjan - Bilawal._ 

_ What God’s servant desires of his Master, is complied forthwith.
jo jo kahai thakur pahi sevak tat kal hoi avai

Guru Arjan - Asa._ 

Prayer is a personal talk with God, and it is a talk that may be of diverse
kinds:
 for physical or material needs, or for spiritual uplift
 to seek God’s help in our hours of trial and tribulation, in sickness and pain;
 to thank Him for His gifts and boons, and to seek their continuance;  believing that our abiding gain lies in resigning ourselves to His Will
 and to implore Him to grant that we may submit to His pleasure; for the good and comfort of others.
The following conditions are the prerequisites of a fruitful prayer: firm faith
in God’s existence, in His power to grant the prayer, and in the soundness,
propriety and efficacy of our prayer; love and reverence for God during prayer;
and a pure, receptive heart.

In retrospect, I find that on account of my lurking doubts, some of my
prayers remained unanswered, other received a delayed response, but I do
not remember any time when the above conditions were fulfilled and yet
the prayer remained unanswered. A prayer, offered with a firm faith and a
humble heart is so readily granted that it leaves us astounded.

Prayers may be of two kinds congregational and individual. The former
has been in vogue amongst the Sikhs since the times of the Gurus. Its uses
are countless. It has played a mighty role in sustaining the Sikhs. The daily
congregations, with psalm-singing, singing God’s praises, and the collective,
congregational prayer to Heaven, remembering the Gurus, the heroic sons of
Guru Gobind Singh, the Sikh martyrs, both male and female, praying for
the preservation of sacred shrines, sacred places, choirs, Sikh banners, Sikh
resting places- the daily congregational prayer has been a splendid routine
for keeping alive the Sikh way of life. The history of the Panth thus daily
recapitulated, reviving old memories and traditions keeps alive the spark of
Sikh fellow-feeling, the Sikh sense of self-respect and the Sikh traditions of
self-sacrifice.

The second type of Ardas or prayer-that is, individual or personal prayerof
a Sikh may be elaborate, as is the congregational or Sikh prayer, or it may
be short, couched in our own words, according to our individual needs and
feelings. In this case, no special form, prescribed words, special technique
or rhythm are needed. Only the mind must be shaped in a humble mould
answering to the spirit of the sacred verse:

_ I do not come into the picture, I am nowhere,
I have nothing that I can call mine own.

mai nahi kachh hao nahi
kichh ahe na mora

Sadhna - Bilawal._

Such a prayer poured forth by the soul flies Heavenward. The language of
the soul is not garbed in sonorous, high-pitched phrases. It is a language of
thoughts.

When we learn how to pray correctly, the response is instantaneous. We
have an ecstatic feeling. There is wonder, mixed with delight, at the actual
materialization or fulfilment of the prayer.

_by S. Raghbir Singh

_As for what is the need to pray?  This one little part of _sriraag _on Ang 25 gets us started in the direction of answering that question for ourselves. If we don't feel the need to prayer, then we don't pray.  If we know we need to pray, then we do pray.

ਬਿਆ ਦਰੁ ਨਾਹੀ ਕੈ ਦਰਿ ਜਾਉ ॥ biaa dhar naahee kai dhar jaao ||
  There is no other door-unto which door should I go?


----------



## pk70 (Mar 22, 2008)

japjisahib04 said:


> seeker07 said:
> 
> 
> > It is written at many places in Gurbani. First, we take from Japjisahib, where in lst pauri, Guru NANAK raises a million dollar question 'keev sachiara hoeye keev kudhe teuteh pal -Guru nanak answers this question in fourth pauri 'amrit velya sach nao vadhaaiye veeechar, Good thoughts, remembering His name in the early morning and singing His song in order to churn Naam i.e. Gur sabd. Then Guru Nanak clarifies, *'nanak aavai janeiye sabh aapai sachiar - that if we remember and mediate upon Him alongwith being good human by reflecting good thoughts of gurbani, I stand guarantee that you will be truthful and or able to illuminate the jyot inside. Since Nanak is mentioned in this pankti it stands Guru Nanak himself is witnessing and guaranteeing.*
> ...


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 29, 2008)

SikhSpectrum.com Monthly Psychology of Prayer


*Psychology of Prayer *​


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 29, 2008)

* Prayer in the Life of a Sikh*

 Harbans Lal, PhD., D. Litt (hons)
Emeritus Professor of Pharmacology and Neurosciences
U. of North Texas Health Science Center at Fort Worth


Prayer in the Life of a Sikh


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Prayer power *




BBC News | SCI/TECH | Meditation mapped in monks
[Extracts of Article]


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 29, 2008)

*“Ardas”: The Concept of Prayer in Sikhism*​ *Dr. Shamsher Singh**​ _* __Punjabi__University__, __Patiala__.__ 147002 (__Punjab__)_


Kindly Google out.


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 29, 2008)

Uplifting Power of Ardas
  Dr. S. S. Sodhi*
_* Administrator, Counsellor Training Institute of Canada, Halifax, NS Canada._


-Kindly Google out-


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Power of Prayer: How Ardaas kindles hope*​ *Dr. Jasjit Singh Walia**​ *   Professor of Chemistry, LoyolaUniversityNew   Orleans, New Orleans, LA70118, U.S.A.
  @ _The writer will appreciate hearing from persons who have prayed earnestly for specific booms that have been granted, for documentation and for strengthening wavering minds._
-Kindly Google out-


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 30, 2008)

*My Prayer* 
  Darshan Singh Grewal*
    * _E-81722, 12-1-46L, P.O. Box 9, Avenal, CA 93204, USA._




-Kindly Google out-


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 27, 2008)

Prayer: does it matter?
_Caution: if you are fickle minded please do not read further._

I refer to the first post of the thread.Some of my friends have answered me. I am grateful to them for their guidance. However, I am back to square one. The question that over shadows the mind remains unanswered. Why should we pray. He knows our state of affairs. Our lives and actions are pre-destined and pre-ordained and are carved out of the karmic reactions. His grace is the answers to all questions. His grace is also not dependent upon our prayers.We are poor creatures. At times there is confusion as to why should we pray. Will he change the plans that are set out for us in the wider perspective. Does the prayer really matter.?

I know it may trouble many of my friends on the forum. But I really need to be advised as to why should we really indulge in prayers or doing Ardas. We can remember Him and seek His blessings but making Ardas daily does not agree with me and in the disposition. If by making Ardas we are to get HIs grace we shall all be through  this  process of life that is not  as simple as it appears. I do believe that some of us also share my view. i quote from the first post of the thread. 

"We all try to be a good human beings as per the little understanding that we possess. We shall try to be a good Human being and live our lives and let HIM care for us. All that we can do is to be a good human being and good parents and good wives and husbands and lead our life so that it is useful to others as well. We should try to mitigate the others problems to the extent we can. If the Lord grants His Grace, then we come to meet the True Guru. By His Kindness, we are united in His Union. I am told that if we perform Night and day, Lord's devotional service we find intuitive peace. I have not found so and I cannot do this day and night 24 hrs a day. I do not want to think of that I have been doing for quite sometime now. All I need do is to meditate upon you not to get any merger but because it gives me peace and nothing else. I shall stop visiting Gurudwara and spend equivalent time with Government Hospital and serve those whom I can help or visit orphanages ."

Kindly opine and advise. 

Yes doing Ardas is to admit His superiority and respect. But if He created this universe as His play , where do we stand the chance to get out of the play and seek HIS grace.
Kindly refer to the first post and let me be advised where the fallacy and I seek guidance of all.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 27, 2008)

Is crying of helplessness a form of prayer ?


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 27, 2008)

Prayer is a conversation with God. A lot of topics can be covered.


----------



## pk70 (Apr 27, 2008)

*namjapji

That is not prayer. Gurbani says all happiness and sorrows should be taken alike, no complain, nothing is beyond HIS ordinance. In bad situation, true Bhagatas, just smile unlike people engrossed in Maya. I strongly believe, as per Guru teachings, pray to HIM  only for HIS blessings to be lost in HIS thoughts. approach towards outside world starts changing because of it. 
*


----------



## Archived_member3 (Apr 27, 2008)

Dear members,

I'm republishing the article I posted 4 years ago in this same forum:  The Prayer Revolution - The Heart of *Sikhism. Four years later and the question about tradition and contemporary worship remains unanswered. It seems to be an off road topic. If I'm wrong please correct me.

Brazilian Kaur


Sikhs have always known the power and the purpose of prayer. People are been awakening to the fact that our relation with God sometimes have been a bit too cold and a bit too domesticated; we yearn to sing to God, to let our souls fly flee. And we feel that through prayer we can rediscover our inner selves, and tie ourselves to the Guru.

There is not surprising about this. Prayer is an irrepressible expression of the human spirit, and the sikhs appeared on the historical scene as a praying people. Yes, we know how hard prayer is. We know that moments of true inspiration are rare; we do not expect that every Shbad Keertan we will leave Gurdwara personally transformed. But we do expect that our prayers will make us feel closer to God.

We need a Sikhism that welcome exuberance and song as well ideas, celebrates the cerebral but pulsates with emotion. Sikhism has always prescribed two paths to tradition : the path of mind and the path of the heart. SGGS study is the way of thinking and prayer the way of feeling. And even though these paths are parallel, sikhs have always been required to walk them both. Therefore, sikh must be both a studying sikh and a praying sikh. We sikhs must *make our Gurdwaras worship our foremost concern.

The prayer revolution *will require an accurate understanding of what sikhs mean by tradition. The heart of the prayer tradition is the order, language and raag that has become standardized over the last five centuries.

However, everything else - the chanting styles, the music, the aesthetics - has been ever-changing. In fact, much of what is referred to as tradition is a reflection of 16th through 19th-century Punjab culture.

Communal prayer requires recognizable constants that bind worshiper to worshiper and congregation to congregation, but sikhs need not be bound by cultural precedents that no longer resonate. And just as many people reject nostalgia disguised as tradition, so too do many Sikhs reject contemporary worship that is faddish or trendy. There is no sikh worship without age-old prayers and time-honored chants. In short, there is no need to choose between "traditional" worship and "contemporary" worship. Sikhism must insist on the best of both worlds: continuity with tradition and constant reformation.

Finding the right balance requires both innovators and conservators - those who push the envelope and those who hold back. At this moment, it is the innovators we need most. Sikh leaders must have the freedom to develop new forms of communal prayer.

What will be the single most important key to the success or failure of communal prayer? *Music. Sikh leaders must invite their members to join in song because they know that people feel welcomed, accepted and empowered when they sing.

Ritual music touches people in a way that words cannot. Music converts the ordinary into the miraculous, and individuals into a community of prayer. Music enables overly intellectual sikhs to rest their minds and open their hearts.

All sikhs must join together in creating a Gurdwara that is a center of sikh life in all its sweep and scope, but that is first and foremost a center of worship, reverence and awe. And *we sikhs will do this because absence of meaningful prayer represents a live without God.


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you Kaur ji, pk70 ji and naamjap ji for your kind contribution and guidance.  One may take a recourse to the shabads of Granth sahib to find an answer to the quiz. Yes, we all can state a lot about prayer that is a communin with the God. We do it for our satisfaction/solace and peace  only and not for pleasing HIM. 

WE do not know  if He gets pleased. WE beg for HIS mercy. Asking for material and physical things should fall outside the purview of the prayers.AS has been pointed out by Pk70 ji that a sikh has to be equipoised and the opposite and diagonal opposite conditions should not affect him.It is the state that all of us are looking for.It is only achievable through HIS grace. His grace is the cause of all that we receive. Happiness and Sorrows are all HIS gifts. The more I think the more I believe that HE does not need prayers and it is for us to indulge in it so that we become jeevan Mukt. Asking for physical things is not a prayer.Only seeking HIS blessings shall be a prayer. Only a submission to be what that he likes shall qualify for a prayer. In any case there are many questions that one has to look out for ourselves.



ਰਾਗੁ  ਗੂਜਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੪  ॥
Raag Goojaree, Fourth Mehl:
ਹਰਿ  ਕੇ  ਜਨ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਸਤਪੁਰਖਾ  ਬਿਨਉ  ਕਰਉ  ਗੁਰ  ਪਾਸਿ  ॥
*O humble servant of the Lord, O True Guru, O True Primal Being: I offer my humble prayer to You, O Guru.*
ਹਮ ਕੀਰੇ ਕਿਰਮ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਸਰਣਾਈ ਕਰਿ ਦਇਆ ਨਾਮੁ ਪਰਗਾਸਿ  ॥੧॥ 
I am a mere insect, a worm. O True Guru, I seek Your Sanctuary. Please be merciful, and bless me with the Light of the Naam, the Name of the Lord. ||1||

ਮੇਰੇ ਮੀਤ ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਮੋ ਕਉ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੁ ਪਰਗਾਸਿ  ॥ 
O my Best Friend, O Divine Guru, please enlighten me with the Name of the Lord.

ਗੁਰਮਤਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਪ੍ਰਾਨ  ਸਖਾਈ  ਹਰਿ  ਕੀਰਤਿ  ਹਮਰੀ  ਰਹਰਾਸਿ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥
Through the Guru's Teachings, the Naam is my breath of life. The Kirtan of the Lord's Praise is my life's occupation. ||1||Pause||

ਹਰਿ  ਜਨ  ਕੇ  ਵਡ  ਭਾਗ  ਵਡੇਰੇ  ਜਿਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਸਰਧਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਪਿਆਸ  ॥
The servants of the Lord have the greatest good fortune; they have faith in the Lord, and a longing for the Lord.

ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਮਿਲੈ  ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਾਸਹਿ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਸੰਗਤਿ  ਗੁਣ  ਪਰਗਾਸਿ  ॥੨॥
Obtaining the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, they are satisfied; joining the Sangat, the Blessed Congregation, their virtues shine forth. ||2||
ਜਿਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਰਸੁ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਨ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਤੇ  ਭਾਗਹੀਣ  ਜਮ  ਪਾਸਿ  ॥
Those who have not obtained the Sublime Essence of the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, Har, are most unfortunate; they are led away by the Messenger of Death.

ਜੋ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਸਰਣਿ  ਸੰਗਤਿ  ਨਹੀ  ਆਏ  ਧ੍ਰਿਗੁ  ਜੀਵੇ  ਧ੍ਰਿਗੁ  ਜੀਵਾਸਿ  ॥੩॥
Those who have not sought the Sanctuary of the True Guru and the Sangat, the Holy Congregation; cursed are their lives, and cursed are their hopes of life. ||3||

ਜਿਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਜਨ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਸੰਗਤਿ  ਪਾਈ  ਤਿਨ  ਧੁਰਿ  ਮਸਤਕਿ  ਲਿਖਿਆ  ਲਿਖਾਸਿ  ॥
Those humble servants of the Lord who have attained the Company of the True Guru, have such pre-ordained destiny inscribed on their foreheads.
ਧਨੁ  ਧੰਨੁ  ਸਤਸੰਗਤਿ  ਜਿਤੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਰਸੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਜਨ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਪਰਗਾਸਿ  ॥੪॥੪॥
Blessed, blessed is the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation, where the Lord's Essence is obtained. Meeting with His humble servant, O Nanak, the Light of the Naam shines forth. ||4||4||​


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 27, 2008)

Brazilian Kaur said:


> Sikhs have always known the power and the purpose of prayer. People are been awakening to the fact that our relation with God sometimes have been a bit too cold and a bit too domesticated; we yearn to sing to God, to let our souls fly free. And we feel that through prayer we can rediscover our inner selves, and tie ourselves to the Guru.



Ardas ( ਅਰਦਾਸ )  creates the right mind-set to engage in a fruitful relationship with God.
To understand why we do Ardas the way it has been set, there are a series of Katha (in Punjabi) for deeper understanding. Click on 'Ardas' for details.





> There is not surprising about this. Prayer is an irrepressible expression of the human spirit, and the sikhs appeared on the historical scene as a praying people. Yes, we know how hard prayer is. We know that moments of true inspiration are rare; we do not expect that every Shbad Keertan we will leave Gurdwara personally transformed. But we do expect that our prayers will make us feel closer to God.


Sat  Nam Singh - You Can Make The Sun Shine



> We need a Sikhism that welcome exuberance and song as well ideas, celebrates the cerebral but pulsates with emotion. Sikhism has always prescribed two paths to tradition : the path of mind and the path of the heart. SGGS study is the way of thinking and prayer the way of feeling. And even though these paths are parallel, sikhs have always been required to walk them both. Therefore, sikh must be both a studying sikh and a praying sikh. We sikhs must *make our Gurdwaras worship our foremost concern.


Guru  Dain Kaur and Sat Kartar Kaur - Song Of The Khalsa




> The prayer revolution *will require an accurate understanding of what sikhs mean by tradition. The heart of the prayer tradition is the order, language and raag that has become standardized over the last five centuries.
> 
> However, everything else - the chanting styles, the music, the aesthetics - has been ever-changing. In fact, much of what is referred to as tradition is a reflection of 16th through 19th-century Punjab culture.


Bhai  Satwinder Singh - London - Anand Sahib - Sung In Ramkali Raag




> Communal prayer requires recognizable constants that bind worshiper to worshiper and congregation to congregation, but sikhs need not be bound by cultural precedents that no longer resonate. And just as many people reject nostalgia disguised as tradition, so too do many Sikhs reject contemporary worship that is faddish or trendy. There is no sikh worship without age-old prayers and time-honored chants. In short, there is no need to choose between "traditional" worship and "contemporary" worship. Sikhism must insist on the best of both worlds: continuity with tradition and constant reformation.


YouTube - Subconscious Mind - World's Most POWERFUL BOOSTER



> Finding the right balance requires both innovators and conservators - those who push the envelope and those who hold back. At this moment, it is the innovators we need most. Sikh leaders must have the freedom to develop new forms of communal prayer.
> 
> What will be the single most important key to the success or failure of communal prayer? *Music. Sikh leaders must invite their members to join in song because they know that people feel welcomed, accepted and empowered when they sing.
> 
> ...


 http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/discourses-in-english/16516-kirtan-with-english-sub-titles-5.html


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 27, 2008)

Namjap ji

Nice supportive response. Kirtaan, kirtaan, kirtaan. For each and every mood, feeling and hankering for Waheguru.


----------



## stupidjassi (Apr 30, 2008)

I persoinally dont believe in prayers coz i know God Is Intelligent than me ,he can take care already before i actually give him directions to do certain things based on my intellect




Sikh80 said:


> You have not made me a perfect person but YOU alone are Perfect; He is the All-powerful Cause of causes and this drama belongs to the Lord; He performs it, and He watches over it. The Lord is kind and compassionate to all beings and creatures; His Protecting Hand is over all. He is the Treasure of Excellence, the Lord of the Universe; through the Guru, He acts.
> “Where is that Guru thru. Whom you act? You are yourself all in all Oh! Primal being. You reward the Gurmukhs, who are absorbed in the True Name. But Forgive all others as well and let them not be part of yours and absorb them in yourself.”
> ……………..He Himself is the Highest of the High. HE created us. He enjoys HIS creation and takes pleasure in doing this. He Himself is the Highest of the High. HE gave us all that we have and that we do not have as He Himself is the Giver, the Architect of Destiny.It is for HIM to take care of us even if we have forgotten HIM due to Maya or otherwise and that is also HIS creation. HE gave us senses and ego that is required for leading a normal healthy life.Deep within the self is the Light of God; It radiates throughout the expanse of His creation. But I could not see it and nor could locate it. Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad we are required to search this cave of Body. But I failed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 30, 2008)

It is good to know that some one shares the thoughts.


----------



## Archived_member3 (Apr 30, 2008)

stupidjassi said:


> I persoinally dont believe in prayers coz i know God Is Intelligent than me ,he can take care already before i actually give him directions to do certain things based on my intellect


God doesn't need our prayers but we do.


----------



## Archived_member3 (Apr 30, 2008)

stupidjassi said:


> I persoinally dont believe in prayers coz i know God Is Intelligent than me ,he can take care already before i actually give him directions to do certain things based on my intellect



God doesn't need our prayers but we do.


----------



## stupidjassi (Apr 30, 2008)

Brazilian Kaur said:


> God doesn't need our prayers but we do.



Well you may be right in your sense ,that we need prayers for encouragement , but again If you pray for ANYTHING , it doesn`t make any sense ,coz its like you are asking God ' Hey God please do this coz i think you should do this' 

Nothing is outside hukum.

NOTE: NIT NEM (Rehras sahib, jap ji sahib , jaap sahib etc.) are *NOT *Sikh prayers but they are reciting of bani`s.

bhul chuk Maaf
stupidjassi


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 30, 2008)

stupidjassi said:


> I persoinally dont believe in prayers coz i know God Is Intelligent than me ,he can take care already before i actually *give him directions *to do certain things based on my intellect



English is really a tricky language.No!


----------

